

A look inside a typical VC’s pipeline (a must-read for entrepreneurs) - duvok
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/19/heres-a-look-inside-a-typical-vcs-pipeline-a-must-read-for-entrepreneurs/

======
asanwal
If I looked at these #s through the lens of a SaaS business, they sound
terrible.

1200 leads (pipeline deals) >> 10 closed customers (investments)

A VC wouldn't invest in a SaaS business with those metrics and the SaaS
business prob wouldn't be around for long with those metrics. But somehow,
this is a good thing in VC. It's good marketing - "we are harder to get
funding from then it is to get into Harvard". But the process is ultimately
terribly inefficient (and non-scalable) for all parties.

~~~
mkal_tsr
I'm also wondering how many of those pipeline deals are from accelerator-
backed start-ups and how many of those don't realize bootstrapping _is_ an
option for some. It just seems like lately, if you have an idea, you make a
landing page (gotta validate that idea) then apply to an accelerator, ship a
buggy MVP w/ little test coverage, then hope for VC funding. There are a lot
of things that could and should be improved upon within the start-up
ecosystem.

